# Audi Selects SMSC'S MOST(R) For Newly Introduced Q7 SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HAUPPAUGE, N.Y.--SMSC (Nasdaq: SMSC) today announced that its MOST(R) multimedia networking technology has been selected for the infotainment system of the Audi Q7 model, which was officially launched in September 2005 at the Frankfurt Auto Show and is replacing Audi's former all-road SUV. 
MOST multimedia technology enables the networking of feature-rich infotainment systems in automobiles by providing the means to distribute multimedia entertainment functions among the various control devices around the car. For example, a CD changer, radio, navigation system, mobile telephone and speech dialog system can be established in an efficient ring network and can send crisp, static-free audio signals digitally to the amplifier by utilizing the MOST network.
SMSC's Automotive Infotainment Systems (AIS) group, formed as a result of SMSC's acquisition of OASIS SiliconSystems, is a supplier to nearly every major European automaker for MOST-based infotainment semiconductor solutions, including Audi, BMW, Fiat, Jaguar, Land Rover, Mercedes-Benz, Porsche, PSA, Saab and Volvo. OASIS is a founding member of the MOST Cooperation, a cooperative of automakers, automotive systems architects and manufacturers and key components suppliers working to establish and refine a common standard for the evolving requirements of automotive multimedia networking.
*About SMSC:*
Many of the world's most successful global technology companies rely upon SMSC as a go-to resource for semiconductor system solutions that span analog, digital and mixed-signal technologies. Leveraging substantial intellectual property, integration expertise and a comprehensive global infrastructure, SMSC solves design challenges and delivers performance, space, cost and time-to-market advantages to its customers. SMSC's application focus targets key vertical markets including mobile and desktop PCs, servers, consumer electronics, automotive infotainment and industrial applications. The Company has developed leadership positions in its select markets by providing application specific solutions such as mixed-signal PC system controllers, non-PCI Ethernet, ARCNET, MOST and Hi-Speed USB.
SMSC is headquartered in Hauppauge, New York with operations in North America, Taiwan, Japan, Korea, China and Europe. Engineering design centers are located in Arizona, New York, Texas and Karlsruhe, Germany. Additional information is available at http://www.smsc.com.
*Forward Looking Statements:*
Except for historical information contained herein, the matters discussed in this announcement are forward-looking statements about expected future events and financial and operating results that involve risks and uncertainties. These include the timely development and market acceptance of new products; the impact of competitive products and pricing; the effect of changing economic conditions in domestic and international markets; changes in customer order patterns, including loss of key customers or distributors, order cancellations or reduced bookings; and excess or obsolete inventory and variations in inventory valuation, among others. Such statements are qualified in their entirety by the inherent risks and uncertainties surrounding future expectations and may not reflect the potential impact of any future acquisitions, mergers or divestitures.
SMSC competes in the semiconductor industry, which has historically been characterized by intense competition, rapid technological change, cyclical market patterns, price erosion and periods of mismatched supply and demand. In addition, sales of many of the Company's products depend largely on sales of personal computers and peripheral devices, as well as general industry and market conditions. Reductions in the rate of growth of the PC, consumer electronics, embedded or automotive markets could adversely affect its operating results. SMSC conducts business outside the United States and is subject to tariff and import regulations and currency fluctuations, which may have an effect on its business. All forward-looking statements speak only as of the date hereof and are based upon the information available to SMSC at this time. Such information is subject to change, and the Company may not necessarily inform, or be required to inform, investors of such changes. These and other risks and uncertainties, including potential liability resulting from pending or future litigation, are detailed from time to time in the Company's reports filed with the SEC. Investors are advised to read the Company's Annual Report on Form 10-K and quarterly reports on Form 10-Q filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission, particularly those sections entitled "Other Factors That May Affect Future Operating Results" for a more complete discussion of these and other risks and uncertainties.
SMSC is a registered trademark of Standard Microsystems Corporation. Product names and company names are trademarks of their respective holders.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi Selects SMSC'S MOST(R) For Newly Introduced Q7 SUV ([email protected])*

I love the MMI in my A6, but I'm starting to wonder about this MOST system. This system is so advanced that Dension can't get an iPod to work in my cars.








George - am I out of line?


----------

